
Apple Watch developer tools to launch next month - calvin_c
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/16/6988975/apple-watch-developer-kit-to-launch-next-month
======
gohwell
Ohh the possibilities. I'll make messaging app that broadcasts a message every
time you bang the watch against your forehead

